# Residential stove fire kills 4 in daycare



## Frank (Mar 1, 2011)

Registered family home daycare operator allegedly left 7 young children (18-36 months) in house alone when she went to the store leaving a pot of oil turned on on the stove.

4 dead so far with 3 injured, 2 critically.

Fire February 24th

February 26th operator left for native Nigeria to visit family.

Charges Filed February 27th.

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local/110228-child-care-center-fire-arrested#

http://media2.myfoxhouston.com/news/2011-02-28/jessica-tata-probable-cause.pdf


----------



## docgj (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG What was she thinking! I'm sure she will be back from Nigeria... yeah right.

docgj


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Obviously, she wasn't. I hope we have good extradition policies with Nigeria........

Goes back to the old argument, residential "home" application.....TYPE I hood required?.

Oh no, we never cook anything with grease or oil. Just heat up Mac & Cheese.


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2011)

Stoves don't kill people

Stupid people kill people

If we outlaw stoves, only restaurants will have stoves


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't say outlaw stoves, not even sure where you got that. I just was saying almost always, when you bring up hoods, or suppression, they play the residential card.

But you are right, this is stupidity beyond stupidity. And you can regulate stupid.


----------



## docgj (Mar 1, 2011)

Fatboy,

I agree 100% that you can't regulate STUPID or fix it!

docgj


----------



## jpranch (Mar 1, 2011)

Hang,em in Texas!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

You can't regulate stupid.  "Stupid is as Stupid does!"  Run Forest Run.


----------

